# I think I found my new commuter....



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =402&lpid=

need to grow an extreme mullet first.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

that is one sweet ride I remember back in the 70's this was the norm to make 4x4 out of 2 wheel drive trucks/cars


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's how ******** do a "Donk"


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

I had an '82 and my baby's been gone 2 years now. thanks for the reminder. one day...one day.....


----------

